# Crazy Black Cat



## win231 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Devi (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks! Love black cats.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 4, 2022)

We've had two black cats.  One with a tail and one without.  We still have Bugsy without a tail.  We call them Magic Cats!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2022)

My last most wonderful cat also could do that sideways walk, jump up walls, and his favorite toys were tiny blue Lego pieces that he would carry to the bathtub in the middle of the night and chase them around, making so much noise!  He also would put the tiny toy in his mouth, drop it at my feet & look up at me so I would throw it and he would jump up to catch it or chase it around.


----------

